# existing 622 to 722K?



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

Someone mentioned it costs extra to go to a 722K with the optional OTA tuner. (record 4 at once) Is that the case if you already have a 622 and are just doing a swap? If so how much more?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the tuner is $40, rest - call CSR it will evaluate your account and will give exactly $$$ your cost


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Typically, $100 (could be more if your history with Dish isn't great), plus a 2-year commitment, plus $50 for the optional tuner module. IMO, it's not even close to being worth it for one additional OTA tuner.


----------



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

So the better bang for your buck is going from a 622 to a 922 with sling then?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jimb said:


> So the better bang for your buck is going from a 622 to a 922 with sling then?


I'm one who can't seem to get past not paying extra for something I lease as the 922 would be.But if you have your heart set on a 922 then by all means you should try it.If you feel you could get alot of use from the features in the 922 then it would pay for itself.

You can contact Dish Network and asked to be transferred to their Loyalty Department to try to get their best deal.But remember it all depends on the package you subscribe to(the higher priced the better) and when was the last time you upgraded,also if you are still in a commitment.Good Luck!


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

I was told by a CSR when I questioned why I had gotten a 211 after I was told I was getting a 211K recently, that they have no control over what is sent out. He said that if my 722 were in need of replacement I may get another 722 or I might get a 622 or a 722K instead. Either way I ended up sending back the 211 because the modem was DOA on the unit.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Rduce said:


> I was told by a CSR when I questioned why I had gotten a 211 after I was told I was getting a 211K recently, that they have no control over what is sent out. He said that if my 722 were in need of replacement I may get another 722 or I might get a 622 or a 722K instead. Either way I ended up sending back the 211 because the modem was DOA on the unit.


If that's going to be their excuse that that's going to be Dish Network's policy then I hope they don't get too upset when I send their installer back without a signed two year contract because they didn't bring what I requested and was told I would receive for resigning a two year contract with Dish Network.

Because believe me when I tell them I don't have to accept the wrong stuff that's exactly what I mean.If Dish Network is going to be that way then it's time for me to go back to OTA and DVDs.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Let's be clear:

Dish Network doesn't promise specific model numbers.

You can only order:

Sling-Loaded HD Duo DVR (922)
HD Duo DVR (622/722/722k)
HD Solo DVR (612)
HD Duo Receiver (222/222K)
HD Solo Receiver (411/211/211k)
SD Duo DVR (625/522)
SD Solo DVR (512)
SD Duo Receiver (322)
SD Solo Receiver (301/311/381)

Any receiver in a class is considered equivalent to the others. They have been very careful to use this language, instead of specific model numbers, in all of their advertising and pricing plans.

This isn't any different than DirecTV or the cable companies, who don't promise a specific model either.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> Let's be clear:
> 
> Dish Network doesn't promise specific model numbers.
> ...
> ...


And yet they can replace a 722*k* by shipping a 722*k* with specific *written* instructions on how to remove the OTA module from the original and how to install the OTA module in the replacement.

Many of us have posted examples of receiving 722*k*s *as promised* and yet people "authoritatively" state that it can't be done. Can you cite a *specific* source of for your info?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> Let's be clear: Dish Network doesn't promise specific model numbers.


Not entirely accurate.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

BattleZone said:


> HD Duo DVR (622/722/722k)


At the Dish CES booth, I asked about being able to get the receiver you want. I was told they had to de-consolidate a bit because the 622 doesn't yet work with the Sling Adapter. If you specify an HD DVR that works with the Adapter you're supposed to get a 722 or 722k.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Did you ask why current spool of SA FW covering 211/211k/222/222k/612/622/722/722k/922 ?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

SaltiDawg said:


> And yet they can replace a 722*k* by shipping a 722*k* with specific *written* instructions on how to remove the OTA module from the original and how to install the OTA module in the replacement.
> 
> Many of us have posted examples of receiving 722*k*s *as promised* and yet people "authoritatively" state that it can't be done. Can you cite a *specific* source of for your info?


You are talking about *replacements* with *specific needs* versus ordering something new. Big difference there.

I've been a Dish retailer (commercial and residential) and DNS contractor for 4 years. I'm *required* to know Dish policies as part of both jobs, and Dish is constantly sending out updates, both to DNS and to retailers.

While there are certain circumstances where they *will* replace or supply a certain unit, those are exceptions and relatively rare. My statement applies to the vast majority.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> At the Dish CES booth, I asked about being able to get the receiver you want. I was told they had to de-consolidate a bit because the 622 doesn't yet work with the Sling Adapter. If you specify an HD DVR that works with the Adapter you're supposed to get a 722 or 722k.


Again, you've identified an exception. DirecTV also has certain exceptions (HR20s won't do 3D, for example, and can be replaced with something else if you need 3D), but they are just that: exceptions. The RULE is that specific models are not promised; only classes.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

P Smith said:


> Did you ask why current spool of SA FW covering 211/211k/222/222k/612/622/722/722k/922 ?


Just in terms of the SA being used on more models than it is now, since I wasn't talking to an engineer type. Was told it was focused on DVRs as they would likely get more use from the device, and not much of a response when I noted the 211/411/211k can be converted by paying the upgrade fee. (And it's only just now I realize I forgot to ask about status of the 222/222k DVR conversion.)


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> ...
> I've been a Dish retailer (commercial and residential) and DNS contractor for 4 years. I'm *required* to know Dish policies as part of both jobs, and Dish is constantly sending out updates, both to DNS and to retailers. ...


And yet I asked, "Can you cite a *specific* source for your info?"

I'll put you down for a, "No."


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

SaltiDawg said:


> And yet I asked, "Can you cite a *specific* source for your info?"
> 
> I'll put you down for a, "No."


Oh, you can put me down for a "Yes." Try this site:

http://www.dishnetwork.com

Create an order and watch what the screen says. Here's an example:










I built an order for 5 TVs.

Note that the HD Duo DVR says "622/722", than the Solo HD receiver says "211/411", and the HD Duo receiver says "222/222k"? That's because Dish considers them equal. And while they don't list the 722k or the 211k, probably due to space, those are also considered equals in their classes.

When you go through the order screen, you'll note that there is no where to select a specific model number, but rather you tell Dish how many TVs you want, how many are HD, and which ones need DVR service, and the system builder picks the receiver class to fit your order.

So, do you have a source to contradict any of this?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

It's been posted here that upgrades from a 722 to a 722k have been done.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Kent Taylor said:


> It's been posted here that upgrades from a 722 to a 722k have been done.


Yes, but that's largely luck-of-the-draw.

Dish discontinued production of SD receivers two years ago. Nearly every new customer is getting HD equipment only (exceptions are "bad credit" customers, mostly). So, there isn't a huge amount of refurb HD equipment sitting around, because it goes out faster than it comes in. That also means that there has to be a HUGE amount of brand new equipment being added to the mix as all of this old SD equipment is coming out.

So, luck of the draw means 60-70% of customers (maybe higher) are going to get brand new HD-DVRs. The situation favors the customer.

But there have also been many posts here where folks have TRIED to upgrade to a 722k, and ended up with a 722 or even a 622. That happened because specific models aren't promised. Sure, if you complain enough, you can usually get Dish to make an exception, but in any system, there are exceptions. You don't set your expectations around exceptions, though.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> ...
> 
> But there have also been many posts here where folks have TRIED to upgrade to a 722k, and ended up with a 722 or even a 622. That happened because specific models aren't promised. Sure, if you complain enough, you can usually get Dish to make an exception, but in any system, there are exceptions. You don't set your expectations around exceptions, though.


So if someone upgrades their 622/722 to a 722*k* and pays the money to include an OTA module and that 722*k* subsequently needs to be replaced that the consumer may get a 622 or 722 as a replacement? Lol.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

SaltiDawg said:


> So if someone upgrades their 622/722 to a 722*k* and pays the money to include an OTA module and that 722*k* subsequently needs to be replaced that the consumer may get a 622 or 722 as a replacement? Lol.


Yes, that's happened, as has been reported here a few times.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> Yes, that's happened, as has been reported here a few times.


Where/when? Did not Dish correct an obvious mistake? (Collecting money for an OTA module *purchase* and then taking the module back.)

I've had to replace my 722*k* *twice*, and in each case Dish sent me, as they should have, a replacement 722*k*. No fuss, no hassle, and certainly no suggestion that there was some "policy" or inability to distinguish between Vip models that would unreasonably cause customer problems. lol

Guess I was just "lucky."


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Here is why I ordered a 922 last year. This post is from 3/16/2010.


olguy said:


> I called a few days ago to see about upgrading from a 622 to a 722K and was told by the CSR and his supervisor that they could not guarantee a 722K. I was told that the 622, 722 and 722K are all considered to be in the same family and you get what the installer has on the truck. The same family even though the K has the 21.0 remotes that remember your timers, etc and requires a purchased OTA tuner module and will "soon" have a USB Sling dongle. Doesn't matter. They are all the same to Dish. So I was told. So if the OP has to replace the 622 a 722K may be in his future. Or so I was told.


And this in response to a post by Saltidawg saying he had ordered and received a 722K plus OTA module a few months earlier and was made on 3/17/2010.


olguy said:


> I was told the 722K was included with the 622 and 722 about 3 or 4 months ago. Maybe a 922 awaits me. That will for sure be an upgrade. Or so they say. :lol:


So based on what I was told in March, 2010 I would guess this has been the policy since late 2009 or early 2010. Having said all that I do accept that there have been exceptions and not everyone gets the same results when requesting an upgrade of a 622.


----------



## Arcade (Jul 13, 2004)

I know that these installs are not guaranteed, it probably just depends on what your local installer has in stock. But I just upgraded myself and three other family members. All of us had a 622 dvr.
All four of us, on four different days received a brand new *722k* with a *free* *over the air module.* We all use and had existing antennas installed on our 622's.
It would make no sense for them to install 722ks without the module as this would not be and upgrade at all. It would in fact be a downgrade.
All of us were expecting to go from recording 3 shows at one time to 4.
The option of getting new box and only being able to record 2 shows at once was not an option.
The people at Dish made this happen in all 4 cases and I thank them for doing it correctly.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Arcade said:


> I know that these installs are not guaranteed, it probably just depends on what your local installer has in stock. But I just upgraded myself and three other family members. All of us had a 622 dvr.
> All four of us, on four different days received a brand new *722k* with a *free* *over the air module.* We all use and had existing antennas installed on our 622's.
> It would make no sense for them to install 722ks without the module as this would not be and upgrade at all. It would in fact be a downgrade.
> All of us were expecting to go from recording 3 shows at one time to 4.
> ...


That what my sister-in-law received and what I am supposed to receive also,unfortunately the installer didn't bring the 1K.4 dish,he brought a 722k but I didn't see if it was the right one.So I rescheduled my install,I will find out Wednesday,I got my fingers crossed.


----------



## mfabel (Jan 3, 2008)

Last year my 722 was dying. I called and said I wanted a 722k for a replacement. They said "no problem." A few days later an empty box arrived. When I called to ask why I only received an empty box, I was told that was for returning the old receiver and the new receiver would be shipped separately. A week or so later, still no new receiver. I called back, and they said nothing was ever sent and they needed to put the order in the system. They also said they could not guarantee a 722k becuase their system did not differentiate between 722 and 722k. Needles to say, I was not happy. I had to escalate to the next level of support and argue with a couple of people before they passed me on to someone who could help. Even then the guy needed to get approval from his supervisor, who worked a different shift. It took a couple more days, but they finally got it worked out and got me the 722k. It arrived with no OTA module, so I called to order one. But when I told them how my new receiver arrived and I could not hook up the antenna like on my previous receiver, they offered to send one for free before I could ask to buy one. Despite all the hassle, I was happy with how it all worked out and my new ability to record 4 shows at once.

I was happy for about a week until the new 722k started rebooting and having issues. When I called I was ready for another big hassle to get it replaced with a 722k, but that time it was easy. They assured me the replacement would be a 722k, and that I wouldn't just receive an empty box. The second 722k came and has been working fine ever since. YMMV.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Last time I talked to my installer, and this was well over a year ago, he said he hadn't had a 622 in "ages", and this was a while back already. All he had was 722k's for a good while.

Must be regional?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

ZBoomer said:


> Last time I talked to my installer, and this was well over a year ago, he said he hadn't had a 622 in "ages", and this was a while back already. All he had was 722k's for a good while.
> 
> Must be regional?


Dish stopped sending 622s out to installers (which would have then been used on any kind of 622/722/722k job, from New Connect to Service Call) over a year ago, BUT they are still refurbing them and sending them out as replacements for existing 622 customers who need a receiver replacement. They won't always have 622s available, as they get them in batches from the refurb contracting company, so sometimes 722s or 722ks get sent instead. It's "luck of the draw".

If a tech comes out, they'll almost always have either a 722 or 722k, but you'll pay for the tech roll.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> Dish stopped sending 622s out to installers (which would have then been used on any kind of 622/722/722k job, ...


Earlier you said that it had been reported that people that had purchased a 722*k* OTA Module had their 722*k* replaced with a 622 or 722.

I asked you, "Where/when? Did not Dish correct an obvious mistake? (Collecting money for an OTA module purchase and then taking the module back.)"

Will you please answer that question?

How could Dish "upgrade" a receiver to a 722*k* and/or charge for an OTA Module and then subsequently replace it with a 622 or 722?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Again, there were instances reported here of exactly that.

Dish seems to have put a flag in the system to prevent that from happening, so these days it would only happen if a tech brought out a 722 to replace a 722k. Of course, MOST people wouldn't know the difference or care, because the number of folks who have bought OTA modules is a tiny fraction of the installed base (but who certainly feel strongly about OTA). Most folks who have a 722k don't have or want an OTA module.

But, again, I was primarily talking about NEW installs or UPGRADES, where Dish will tell you they do not promise specific models. That's a pretty straight-forward concept, no?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> Again, there were instances reported here of exactly that.
> ...


And of course you can not cite those instances, this after now three requests.

Of course we are talking about "UPGRADES" or replacements od existing (defective) 622s and 722s. To suggest that it has anything to do with what a tech has on his truck at this point would be disingenuous, at best.

I can see you're not going to substantiate your claim so I'll just drop this.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You might be interested to read this thread, from TWO of Dish's employees who are tasked to answer questions here.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=189153


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Arcade said:


> I know that these installs are not guaranteed, it probably just depends on what your local installer has in stock. But I just upgraded myself and three other family members. All of us had a 622 dvr.
> All four of us, on four different days received a brand new *722k* with a *free* *over the air module.* We all use and had existing antennas installed on our 622's.
> It would make no sense for them to install 722ks without the module as this would not be and upgrade at all. It would in fact be a downgrade.
> All of us were expecting to go from recording 3 shows at one time to 4.
> ...


Make that 6 cases.


----------

